
CDC: One quarter of young adults contemplated suicide during pandemic - xoxoy
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/08/13/cdc-mental-health-pandemic-394832
======
reaperducer
I'm not sure what the relevance of a statistic on "contemplating" suicide is.
If you ask adults, I'd expect the number who would say they ever
"contemplated" suicide when they were younger would be close to 100%.

I remember in the 80's, it was common for high schools to claim that up to 50%
of students thought about suicide. It's one of the reasons there was an
explosion in in-school counseling services and posters and PSA's on radio,
etc...

There was an article in the local newspaper a few months ago stating that in
the months that followed the start of lockdown, suicides in my state were down
about 40%.

~~~
op00to
The relevance is this period in time is majorly fucked up, and will fuck
people up for years.

------
timeinput
I'm curious how this compares to normal, and other crises like 2008.

------
pgt
One quarter of which group?

